# Milo passed away tonight



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Our 13 year-old sweet Russian Blue just passed away. (He is in my signature pic.) When he was 8 weeks old, we found him beside a dumpster in South Florida before a hurricane and brought him into our family. We moved him from Miami to Dallas 10 years ago. He always had respiratory issues, and we laughed because he snored so loud when he slept. 

He recently lost so much weight, but he still had a big tummy. The vet said he may have had tumors. His health decline happened really quickly.

He ate canned food up until yesterday and was still walking around the house, so I guess we were lucky because he didn't seem to suffer. He laid down tonight and didn't wake up. 

I'm so glad to be a part of this community because you understand what we are going through. Such an important part of our lives taken from us after a short 13 years. 

We still have our 3 year-old Toby, who was right there when Milo passed away, but we are devastated. Thank you for all your support.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of Milo. I know how devastating it is to lose them. You have my deepest sympathy.

Judy


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

its tough to see one go that young..so sorry..


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Much sympathy. Yes, it really really hurts when they go. And many people just brush off the pain of others, "oh it's only a cat, what's wrong with you?" No, it's a member of the family! (Poor silly people who never knew the bond of person to pet. Just think of what they miss!) He was very lucky to have you, no doubt you saved his life.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. he was a lucky lucky boy to have you and to also have had what sounds like an easy passing. I pray that I and my own kitties are as fortunate when the time comes. What a wonderful life he had with you! :heart


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your sympathy and replies. Here are two pictures that are "so Milo" that I will remember him by... chilling out and playing!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my gosh, that photo of Milo chilling with feet crossed is precious. I am so sorry he had to leave you but he is pain free and in peace.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Milo.  I hope you can find a little bit of comfort knowing that he passed peacefully, at home, and without suffering.

What a beautiful face he had, and what great memories those two pictures will always bring for you. 

I hope Toby is ok. Hugs to you and head scratches for Toby.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

oh my gosh, what an ABSOLUTE cutie. thank you so much for sharing. the pics made me so happy!

SMILE!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Wonderful expression on Milo's face, and love his sleeping on his back pic. Yes, 13 years does seem young, as my beloved Alkee passed on a year ago at 12 yrs. I still miss her, but the consolation I have if that I will see her again in the spiritual world. So sorry for your loss, he's running free at the Rainbow Bridge, waiting for you some day.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

spirite said:


> I hope Toby is ok. Hugs to you and head scratches for Toby.


Yes, he was a beautiful boy. Toby seems to be doing fine. Thank you for asking. He was adopted from a shelter and gets along with all humans and cats. Although they weren't close, he used to groom Milo. Milo had gotten old by the time we adopted Toby, so there was very little playing involved.

Milo was clearly the head cat in the household. If Toby was laying in my lap and Milo came up, Toby would leave immediately. Today Toby spent a good 4 hours in my lap because he now has me all to himself. 

We are going to watch Toby and see if he shows signs of needing companionship. He is very attached to us, and sometimes he will cry outside my home office door when he needs attention. He still plays a lot, and if he seems lonely at times we will adopt another young cat to be his buddy. Honestly, it is nice to only have to care for 1 cat right now. We've had up to 3 at one time and although we loved them all it was taxing.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

OMG. I saw that first pic and burst out laughing. And the legs are crossed. Wish i could do that. My Razzle used to do that. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP

Kathy


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, he was a rare cat and we are so happy to have had him in our lives. The two things he loved were laying on his back and laying in the sun. (I think because he was a Florida cat.) He kept us entertained for sure.

Toby seems to be getting along just fine. We have lots of lap time these days. Interestingly, we have a two-cat feeding dish and he has not eaten any of Milo's food. There was definitely a mutual respect there.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

dseag2 said:


> Interestingly, we have a two-cat feeding dish and he has not eaten any of Milo's food. There was definitely a mutual respect there.


Aww. He's leaving Milo's food, in case he returns. I'm glad he's doing ok. When Margaux died, Celia grieved for so long, and her behavior changed - it appears permanently. It's not bad behavior, just not how she was for her first 14.5 years. 

In some ways, it is nice to be able to give one cat all the attention he or she wants. Sometimes, I found it hard to decide how to divvy up my time so that each cat got equal attention. Toby is getting all of your attention now, but he also probably wants it, and needs it, even more.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, we have a two-dish arrangement and we finally cleaned out Milo's side today. Toby was respectful of that side, knowing it was Milo's. It broke my heart to empty the food, because it also made me realize that Milo wasn't coming back.

Toby seems to enjoy all of the extra attention. He is a character. He laid on my lap upside down tonight on the couch while I rubbed his belly. He always "talks" to us when he is needing attention. We are going to keep close tabs on him. If he seems to be the least bit lonely, we will be looking for another cat!

BTW, our beautiful Toby is in my signature pic now.


----------



## littlecatblue (Sep 3, 2013)

He is adorable. I like how his back paws are crossed as he lays on the floor. RIP Milo.


----------

